
These surprise packages from Amazon can spark fear - Anechoic
http://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2018/02/19/these-surprise-packages-from-amazon-spark-something-more-than-frustration-fear/6X4X2rWJw3SawwCGe4n2rJ/story.html
======
superkuh
I mean, sure. But it doesn't mean that fear is valid or something to write an
article about. There's no danger and amazon isn't doing anything wrong.

It bet it does drive a nice amount of traffic to the bostonglobe site to write
about it though.

